
The Grand Challenges of Robotics - bhaprayan
https://shuby.de/blog/scitech/grand-challenges-of-robotics/
======
bhaprayan
This post was inspired by a question Richard Hamming asks in "You and your
research" (paraphrasing): "What are the most important problems in your
field?". When I thought hard about this question, I realized that I didn’t
have a satisfying answer. This post is an ongoing attempt to remedy this.

Since solving these challenges is a collective pursuit, I’d appreciate
suggestions on content to add, general feedback, and comments! :)

